# What is your real name ?



## master412160

Mine is Matt 

what is yours if I may ask ?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Funnily enough, mine is Jeremy Marchant.

My personal belief is that anything written under a pseudonym loses a bit of integrity and value. And those people - on other forums, of course - who use a pseudonym to hide behind while they indulge their anger, aggression and spite on people they don't know are to be deplored.


----------



## Taneyev

Carlos Majlis


----------



## Grosse Fugue

Richard Liddel Whittington


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Piotr Stuglik.


----------



## Aramis

Krzysztof Gawinek


----------



## TWhite

Mine is Tom. My choral students call me "Doc" because I "Cure" things, LOL!

Tom


----------



## bongos

hi Jeremy ,Piotr and Krzyztof , my name is Bruce


----------



## bongos

Jeremy , do you think Grosse Fugue was ever the Lord Mayor of London?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto




----------



## Guest

Mine is Anna Dantya


----------



## Barry

Barry, guess that makes my online name not to witty


----------



## bongos

names are such fun like Hugh Jorgen or Eileen Dover


----------



## Edward Elgar

Edward Whelan


----------



## hlolli

Hlöðver Sigurðsson


----------



## mueske

Andante said:


> Mine is Anna Dantya


Seriously? Or just a (clever) joke? 

I'm Chiel (though if that's too hard to pronounce I'm fine with Michael or something like that )


----------



## David58117

I'm David.


----------



## Guest

I'm Mike. Big shock there.


----------



## Ivan_cro

I'm Ivan


----------



## yanhappy

Hi everybody i am yanzi yun


----------



## Tapkaara

I am Erik.


----------



## Weston

I have stated elsewhere that I am Kevin, so I guess it's no big deal. I am Weston all over the web though. I think I'm getting confused as to my identity. A month or so ago I went to a local restaurant with a friend and they asked for a name to call out when the order was ready. I said "Wes-- umm, Ke-- ummmm." My friend looked at me funny and gave her name.


----------



## Hjalmar

Mine is Hjalmar


----------



## Krummhorn

Mine is Lars ... a very popular name in Denmark, which is where my paternal grandfather was born.


----------



## PoliteNewYorker

Al. Pretty stereotypical New Yorker name.


----------



## Il Seraglio

David

Common as muck


----------



## sospiro

Annie 

But my nickname because I'm a very melancholy person.


----------



## JRFuerst

Mine is Dmitri Shostakovich.

Really.




Ok, seriously, it's Jason.


----------



## KarajanPretreFan

Daniel  very simple.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Matt. Matthew. Trips. Any variation of anything evenly mildly relevant to my name. Often nicknames not at all related to my name.

My friends call me Supreme Master.

No really.

Okay, no they don't.

But they should.


----------



## Sandy

I have a technical question regarding my satellite radio. For the last couple of days, the reception has been spotty and I wondered if the Volcano in Iceland could be the reason. Normally sun spots can do it but today is the N.Y. Met's radio presentation and I would love to listen via satellite. Anyone know?

My real name is Sandra Price


----------



## Art Rock

Hennie. Not even 10 characters.


----------



## Bgroovy2

Richard M. Nixon


----------



## Guest

Sandy said:


> I have a technical question regarding my satellite radio. For the last couple of days, the reception has been spotty and I wondered if the Volcano in Iceland could be the reason. Normally sun spots can do it but today is the N.Y. Met's radio presentation and I would love to listen via satellite. Anyone know?
> 
> My real name is Sandra Price


You could email them  have any of the UK stations suffered the same?


----------



## Mobbsy

Steve Mobbs


----------



## Serenade

*points at her username*


----------



## lavenderchild

Yee Charn. An asian =)


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Mine is Stephen Reams.


----------



## mackered

Darren - also not even 10 characters!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm named after the "Swedish Nightingale." I could have taken a form of her last name as my middle name, but it wasn't to be.


----------



## Vaneyes

Van Eyes III.


----------



## Chris

I don't like anonymity. I'm Chris Stradling, I live in Meols, and my bank account number is....ooh is that the time, must go


----------



## Guest

Chris said:


> I don't like anonymity. I'm Chris Stradling, I live in Meols, and my bank account number is....ooh is that the time, must go


Well I have to use anonymity to protect my image, if you knew that the greatest musician of the last 30 years was here, in this forum, well......... I just wouldn't get any piece


----------



## chrisg

Whatever you want it to be!!

Sorry, full name is Christopher Gilmour but I prefer being called Chris. And no relation to Dave Gilmour unfortunately.


----------



## djpeters

Maybe "OM" "Jah" or perhaps "Gaia", not sure!
You can call me Daniel!


----------



## Krumcito

Peter Rau Croix


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Eddie Victor Achille Charles Varese


----------



## Capeditiea

Eris Sophia Capeditiea

...or you could call me Cap or Eris or Sophia, or Chinnamastika or ialdoboath, among my other 995 names.  

Yes... i really have that many... trying to remember them all is hard... so don't ask me for them all. *nods


----------



## Dan Ante

Well a lot of rubbish posted again, be serious why can't you. Dan aka Alice.


----------



## Capeditiea

Dan Ante said:


> Well a lot of rubbish posted again, be serious why can't you. Dan aka Alice.


i am Eris, what do you expect?


----------



## ldiat

john henry and my nick name "cheffie"


----------



## Dr Johnson

Johnson Doctor.


----------



## Taplow

Dr Johnson said:


> Johnson Doctor.


Is that your profession?


----------



## hpowders

H. Powders


----------



## Dr Johnson

Taplow said:


> Is that your profession?


No.

Although if it were, my name would be very apt.


----------



## Klassik

Dr Johnson said:


> Johnson Doctor.


Oh, so you're the one who keeps sending me those unsolicited e-mails with prescriptions that end up in my spam folder. You must be confusing me for that other guy named Klassik.


----------



## Guest

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Funnily enough, mine is Jeremy Marchant.
> 
> My personal belief is that anything written under a pseudonym loses a bit of integrity and value. And those people - on other forums, of course - who use a pseudonym to hide behind while they indulge their anger, aggression and spite on people they don't know are to be deplored.


Yes, absolutely deplorable, what?


----------



## elgar's ghost

My first name is Greek in origin though as it's spelt it's common enough in the English-speaking world, as well as having variants through Europe. My middle name is after a famous British soldier and my surname can be transliterated to a surname used in Scandinavia.


----------



## Bulldog

My name is The Don of Albuquerque.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm thinking of changing my name to Eddie of the Eagles


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Growing up I always thought my name was D**n It! That's the first thing my parents always said when they saw me.


----------



## Klassik

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Growing up I always thought my name was D**n It! That's the first thing my parents always said when they saw me.


Well, at least they didn't pump up your ego by calling you God and making D**m your middle name.


----------



## Totenfeier

I cordially despise my given name; I've never thought it suited me at all. It's a name that would fit a blonde rich boy on a tennis court or golf course, with a hearty tan, straight white teeth, and a popped-collar polo shirt. As for my family, we have so many Scottish surnames it's just silly.

Call me...Ishmael...


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm Brian. I'm not too fond of that name, but my parents must have liked it, so here I am.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

We worship you oh Brian


----------



## Capeditiea

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm Brian. I'm not too fond of that name, but my parents must have liked it, so here I am.


...such a popular name in the alternative school i went to... there were 5 Brian's in a 35 student school. Which really scared me... thinking the world was full of brians.

There were 3 Jasons... and 4 Marys (one being a teacher there...)

It tripped me out...


----------



## EdwardBast

My name is Greg (Gregory). Edward Bast is a fictional character in William Gaddis's novel _JR_.


----------



## Capeditiea

EdwardBast said:


> My name is Greg (Gregory). Edward Bast is a fictional character in William Gaddis's novel _JR_.


After looking it up, i may find relations to it. I wanna read it.


----------



## Tristan

Tristan is my name. It's a name of Welsh origin meaning "tumult" or "riot". It only coincidentally resembles the Romance words for "sad". My parents did indeed get the idea for the name from _Tristan und Isolde_. I think I was fated in more ways than one to be a classical music fan.


----------

